# ECNL for Guys



## CaliKlines (Jul 12, 2016)

Awfully quiet on the Boys ECNL front. Nothing about it on the ECNL website, and not much chatter in here. Anyone know anything, or was it bluster to take on US Soccer?


----------



## socalsoccercoach (Jul 12, 2016)

My understanding is it will be launched in Fall 2017 and is on course to happen..it was mentioned during ECNL playoffs by the ECNL.


----------



## CaliKlines (Jul 12, 2016)

socalsoccercoach said:


> My understanding is it will be launched in Fall 2017 and is on course to happen..it was mentioned during ECNL playoffs by the ECNL.


Thanks for the update coach...and it was mentioned during the ECNL girls playoffs? Is that the right audience?


----------



## socalsoccercoach (Jul 12, 2016)

It was just an update as part of a larger discussion to all ECNL clubs with what is happening..my feel is it will happen and clubs who have the girls side will have the option of the boys program.


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2016)

The poll has no choice for "Neither".


----------



## sbay (Jul 13, 2016)

I was speaking with a DOC from our club on this topic and he said that we would likely be applying.  He said applications are just beginning to come out.  It begins at U14, so it will impact the 2004 age group next year and up.


----------



## CaliKlines (Jul 13, 2016)

sbay said:


> I was speaking with a DOC from our club on this topic and he said that we would likely be applying.  He said applications are just beginning to come out.  It begins at U14, so it will impact the 2004 age group next year and up.


Is is supposed to be limited to only the current girls ECNL clubs (like SoCal Blues), or are they going to open it up to all clubs, including current DA clubs?


----------



## sbay (Jul 13, 2016)

I don't know, but I'm assuming yes.  We are not an ECNL or da club.


----------



## GKDad65 (Jul 21, 2016)

Oh, good.  Another league we can dump our hard earned cash into for the same level of play.  More opportunities to dilute the talent throughout the region.  Pay to play is out of control and I'm just as guilty.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 21, 2016)

CaliKlines said:


> Is is supposed to be limited to only the current girls ECNL clubs (like SoCal Blues), or are they going to open it up to all clubs, including current DA clubs?


The only problem with this would be SoCal Blues don't have boys teams.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 23, 2016)

Eagle33 said:


> The only problem with this would be SoCal Blues don't have boys teams.


Probably another topic, but why haven't Blues added boys teams?
Eclipse was all girls and they merged with Strikers.  The original Eclipse group is OC Strikers FC and is still an all girls club. But there are so many different Strikere groups out there, it's hard to recognize.


----------



## indyconnection (Jul 26, 2016)

http://usclubsoccer.org/programs/leagues/elite-national-premier-league-enpl/


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 27, 2016)

timbuck said:


> Probably another topic, but why haven't Blues added boys teams?
> Eclipse was all girls and they merged with Strikers.  The original Eclipse group is OC Strikers FC and is still an all girls club. But there are so many different Strikere groups out there, it's hard to recognize.


From what I know, Blues doing perfectly fine being girls only club. Eclipse on the other hand missed the opportunity to get on ECNL status when it was available, so the only way for them to get it, was to join Strikers Irvine, who had ECNL status, but was struggling with girls teams.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 27, 2016)

But - If you add boys teams and have moderate success, isn't there more money in it for the club?


----------



## sbay (Aug 18, 2016)

Interesting read!

https://reflectionsonsoccer.wordpress.com/2016/04/11/why-the-ecnl-can-challenge-the-us-development-academy/


----------



## zed585 (Aug 18, 2016)

http://nationalpremierleagues.com/home/922644.html


----------



## outside! (Aug 18, 2016)

This part is a vast improvement on ECNL since it provides a pathway for non-affiliated teams to earn a spot.

"ENPL competition will include U-14, U-15, U-16, U-17 and U-19 boys age groups, and will include participating teams from two independent qualification paths: (i) qualifying teams from National Premier Leagues across the country; and (ii) qualifying teams from ECNL club-based conferences across the country."

I wonder if they are going to do something similar for ECNL? They should have done that long ago but the club DOCs were too busy protecting their monopoly.


----------



## Box2Box (Aug 18, 2016)

Anyone know which age group ecnl boys will start with and which clubs will apply


----------



## SoccerDad77 (Aug 18, 2016)

espola said:


> The poll has no choice for "Neither".


Cuz any player good enough will surely play one or the other...


----------



## sbay (Aug 19, 2016)

Box2Box said:


> Anyone know which age group ecnl boys will start with and which clubs will apply



U14 next year, it actually says the ages in the article.


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2016)

SoccerDad77 said:


> Cuz any player good enough will surely play one or the other...


Surely.


----------



## younothat (Aug 20, 2016)

The option to play High School


sbay said:


> Interesting read!
> 
> https://reflectionsonsoccer.wordpress.com/2016/04/11/why-the-ecnl-can-challenge-the-us-development-academy/


"High school soccer isn’t just important for the schools who have lost talent to the USSDA, it’s also important to a player’s development and their childhood, and *this* is why ECNL has the edge over the USSDA".

The choice to be able to participate in HS soccer or other team sports could sway some to ECNL.

The academy wavier, rules, and regulations make the DA exclusive.  Not much or any leeway for Multi-spot athletics in the DA league.

If ECNL for boys actually becomes a viable alternative to DA i know some will consider swtiching.

Is Fall 2017 still the target start season for ECNL?

The one thing that may hold ECNL back is the whole pay to play and funding issues.


----------



## Wolveriner (Aug 23, 2016)

younothat said:


> The option to play High School
> 
> 
> "High school soccer isn’t just important for the schools who have lost talent to the USSDA, it’s also important to a player’s development and their childhood, and *this* is why ECNL has the edge over the USSDA".
> ...


MOST Academy clubs still do pay to play.


----------

